# odes dominator 800



## mikeyneon20mag (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone own one of these? Are they any good?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Heard I them but never rode one. Just remember with these offshore ATV's that getting parts can be a problem. And most of them are junk. Not all, but most.

Heck even ask yourself 'Can I get parts for this 5 or 10 years from now?' 

If the answer is 'no' or 'I don't know' I wouldn't bother. Take the money and buy a used machine from one of the big manufacturers, be it Honda, Kawi, Yamaha etc. at least that way you will be sure to have support in the ATV community and parts will continue to be available for 10+ years down the road.


----------

